# Olivewood Hammerhead



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey.

This was my first attempt on a laminated Slingshot.
Like i said i started with natural forks but i wanted to combine wood and metal.

I like to work with noble-wood, but some of them might not resist the power of two layers TBG each side, most of all if you prefer a slim and elegant line of the Slingshot.

So i made a cutout of brass on the mill and ordered a breakfast-board made from an old olive tree via ebay.










tempered each layer in the oven to get the most powerful connection from that epoxy.










And after a bit more shaping this was the result:




























Hope you like it.

Cheers


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG, that is just amazing. Olive wood and brass so complement each other. AnTrAxX, that is one elegant catty. The grain is beautiful and the palmswell, well, it looks like a perfect fit to the hand. Well played sir.


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

Bro!! That is just beautiful! The grain is the best I've seen in a long time!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

1st attempt or 100th....it's absolutely gorgeous!! Sweet catty!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stumming! Great combination of wood and metal. It looks like a wasp to me.


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

That is very impressive. One of the best I've seen


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, thank you all for your kind words









Yes, was really the first laminate...there are a few areas where i was not 100% satisfied....well, i´m a little bit obsessed with details, but that work is just for fun and to relax after work









Yes, i was really lucky wih that grain! And the smell of olivewood is also amazing. I ordered red-cedar and got it in the mail yesterday...really looking forward to that wood, the smell is also very nice.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Stunning, absolutely stunning!


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

That is beautiful !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

great job on that one buddy! that wood looks so beautiful and the brass compliments it nicely! hats off


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice very nice


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Absolutely drop dead exquisite, I am waiting on some olivewood myself it works great but is prone to splitting when it dries...


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool, you did a great job! I was in Israel a few months ago and visited a store where everything was made from Olive Wood....amazing stuff, every piece had a different grain pattern. I also love the mix with brass!
Kudos to you!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A masterpiece!!! Can't think of anything else to say, except that I love it.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful!!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!!

Bill


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

You sir are amazing! Olive wood is good looking stuff and I have been eyeing some lately as well! That just might be the most beautiful SS I have seen!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Well Guys..Thank you so much, i´m really surprised about that much positive feedback within a few hours









I´m on vacation from tomorrow on for a week, without internet







, but i think i will post another one later...you are so kind, Thank you


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

you set your standerd now all you got to keep it up


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Excellent work!

That olive wood looks stunning


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Very beautiful!!







_


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> you set your standerd now all you got to keep it up


lol y, "No stress!"








The master of casting himself







I really hope i can satisfy you once again with this:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17370-2-purple-heart-anabrass/


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is wayy cool!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...your work is really gorgeous







.....
Greetings Mr.Teh


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the Olivewood graining and color... very nicely done!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## islanders888 (Jul 21, 2012)

This thing is beautiful.


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

wow that really is eye candy


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

[sub]Beautiful, love the shape looks pretty but deadly reminds me of a yellow jacket or wasp.[/sub]


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

holy crap dude!!! that is........magnificent! You should get a smoking jacket and a distinguished looking pipe to sport while shooting this one.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Trax, that is one Butt kickin frame Dude! Awesome grain and color! Serious props on that one Bud! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

So beautiful, you obviously have something special!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just awesome!!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosa como de costumbre. Very beautiful colors!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh, that brings up some Memories


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Stunning Ant!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I am speech less


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful find, i look to in ebay, but i found only small blocks for pencrafting.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Top draw!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you 

Hard to believe it´s already over a year ago i posted my first Slingshot here...time runs fast...



Sharker said:


> Very beautiful find, i look to in ebay, but i found only small blocks for pencrafting.


They also sell these kind of breakfast and cutting boards in stores with kitchenartikles and stuff like that.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful is an understatement!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, beautiful grains. Just awesome. Another SOTM. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NW_frameman (Aug 30, 2013)

The breakfast board was a good IDEA ! That one turned out really nice antraxx thanks for posting !


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you once again for the comments Guys.



mr. green said:


> WOW, beautiful grains. Just awesome. Another SOTM. Thank you for sharing.


I highly doubt that lol. This thread is more than a year old, it was my first Boardcut Slingshot i ever made.

Even the Pics are outdated, took some during the last Winter


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

That olive is out of this world and the brass is nothing but class. fantastic workmanship and materials.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful piece of work! The grain on that wood is a lot like zebrawood.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Top draw Antraxx, top draw.

-Snap Dr J, added my post before I read yours


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

This is so beautiful! :king:Naturally presenting it in the most beautiful way known to man did not hurt! Nice photo. :bowdown:


----------



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a beautiful slingshot, SO SHINY


----------

